# Sticky  Policy around advertising items for sale



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Certain forum members have been abusing the forum rules and using the forum to sell their products. This is specifically against the rules.

If you have personal items to sell, place an ad for the item(s). Once the item is sold, please remove your ad.

If you are peddling wares that you buy to resell or make to resell, consider buying advert space with MTBR. The side ads and banners. Contact Gregg Kato. His email is off the main page at the bottom. If the financials for ad space doesn't work for you, consider another venue to sell goods other than MTBR.com

Users are not allowed to place ads, or suggest items for sale in their signatures. You can point to your MTBR ad via your signature. Again, once the item sells, please do the right thing and remove it.

Repeat offenders will be given a private warning, then public warning, then banned.

Thanks for your cooperation.

Rensho


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Haven't looked yet but this should be stickied into every forum for awhile I think.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Rensho: is my signature not good ? I will remove it asap.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Rensho: is my signature not good ? I will remove it asap.


If you're referring to this, "Experimental Prototype", we're OK with that. Thanks for asking.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rensho said:


> If you're referring to this, "Experimental Prototype", we're OK with that. Thanks for asking.


what about 'weaksauce' - did you place an ad for that? :skep:
I'd like to get some


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

highdelll said:


> what about 'weaksauce' - did you place an ad for that? :skep:
> I'd like to get some


It is free if you just stop riding for a while.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Rensho*

I guess maybe I'm guilty. I thought as long as I bought add space on MTBR.com I was OK.

I am working on a new bike and I have a 'almost one of a kind' uber light Ti stem that may not be the right size. I may want to sell it. It's the kind of thing someone on the WW forum would probably really like but not go looking for in the classifieds. If I put my classified in my signiture and promise to remove it when (or if) it sells is that the right way to bring it to the community's attention?

Thamks


----------



## bensf (Mar 8, 2007)

So if we buy an ad in the classifieds section we are allowed to make a post about it in one of the forums? Or how does that all work when I see those "Paid Spam" posts


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

bensf said:


> So if we buy an ad in the classifieds section we are allowed to make a post about it in one of the forums? Or how does that all work when I see those "Paid Spam" posts


The mods don't promote people opening SPAM ads after they buy an ad in classifieds, but they look the other way and lock the thread.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> I guess maybe I'm guilty. I thought as long as I bought add space on MTBR.com I was OK.
> 
> I am working on a new bike and I have a 'almost one of a kind' uber light Ti stem that may not be the right size. I may want to sell it. It's the kind of thing someone on the WW forum would probably really like but not go looking for in the classifieds. If I put my classified in my signiture and promise to remove it when (or if) it sells is that the right way to bring it to the community's attention?
> 
> Thamks


You do any of these things once, it is not a big deal.

We have issues with people running their business on free advertising through their forum posts and signatures. That's what MTBR is uniformly trying to clamp down on.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rensho said:


> You do any of these things once, it is not a big deal.
> 
> We have issues with people running their business on free advertising through their forum posts and signatures. That's what MTBR is uniformly trying to clamp down on.


I will add something just because they (mods) can't really say "Yes, do that" and then it opens several cans of worms that have legs and they own guns and sh!t.

If ya got a fork for sale, a signature of "'08 32 Talas RLC" with a hyperlink will never raise an eyebrow. You don't have to say "for Sale" - most every one will 'get' that.

Post Counts DO matter:
If you own a line of shoes, post often about drive-train issues (let's say) and you have never really spoken about them, droppin a line or two about yer stuff is no biggie.Conversely, having 5 posts and 3 of them are about your shoes(even in a round about way) is a flag of the spam nation.

People like FBinNY, and isuckatriding (<~~kinda fukked - look it up) promote their stuff without even saying a word. Others will stand for them....Why? because they contribute. That's the key..
Speakin of which, I have a case of otter pops that I'd sell for $12 - hit me up!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

This is what the out come could be if you







at the Administration/Mods..

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646771​


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jake Pay said:


> This is what the out come could be if you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just guessin' w/out clicking the link

nino and the...









??


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep... I'm take a wild guess that Jake was also reporting the badly disguised for sale "info" posts.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

highdelll said:


> I'm just guessin' w/out clicking the link
> 
> nino and the...
> 
> ...


You got it....That thread will fade away in short time after it gets locked.....

New members might never learn from it.....

Here in the sticky "*Policy around advertising*" some people may learn 
what end results can curtail...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, he was a great source of info, but at the same time, I've seen him warned a bunch...


----------



## thedevelopmentengineer (Nov 25, 2010)

If I have developed a product can I tell the world about it through the forum


----------

